# où trouver iChat à télécharger ?



## sylvainsylv1 (23 Août 2004)

Cher Tous,
où trouver iChat à télécharger ?
fonctionne -t-il avec mac os 9.2 ?
merci d'avance


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2004)

Non, iChat ne fonctionne pas sous OS 9. Il est livré avec la dernière version de Mac OS X: Panther, 10.3. Si tu as des contacts qui utilisent iChat, il te faudra AIM pour OS 9.

Plus d'infos sur iChat chez Apple.


----------



## t10619992 (4 Juin 2005)

ou on trouve ichat a télécharger


----------



## polo50 (4 Juin 2005)

t10619992 a dit:
			
		

> ou on trouve ichat a télécharger



nulle part il fait partie de Mac os x


----------

